# اشحن موبايلك من ركبتك وانت تمشي



## rasha2 (13 فبراير 2008)

طور باحثون من اميركا الشمالية نموذجاً أوليّاً لآلة شحن كهربائي يتم ربطها الى الركبة فتنتج طاقة كهرباء عند المشي تكفي لشحن بطاريَّة الهاتف الخلوي.
وهذه الآلة تتضمن مولِّداً صغيراً للكهرباء ينتج طاقة كهربائية كلما عادت الساق الى الوراء.
ويشبه مخترعو هذا الشاحن آلية عمله بتلك التي تسير وفقاً لها السيارات ذات المحركات الهجينة التي تعمل بالكهرباء والتي تستعيد الطاقة الناتجة عن استخدام المكابح.

وقال ارتور كيو احد القيمين على هذا المشروع والاستاذ المساعد في الهندسة الميكانيكية في جامعة ميتشيغان "هناك طاقة يمكن جمعها في انحاء عدة من جسم الانسان وهذا الأمر يمكن استخدامه لتوليد الكهرباء".

وخلال التجارب الاولية لهذا الجهاز تمكن المتطوعون الذين ربطت الى ركبهم نماذج اولية من هذا الجهاز من توليد طاقة كهربائية بلغت خمسة واط عند المشي بسرعة طبيعية.

وبحسب الدراسة فان كمية الطاقة المنتجة خلال دقيقة واحدة من المشي تكفي لشحن الهاتف الخلوي بطاقة تكفيه لاجراء مكالمة هاتفية مدتها عشر دقائق.

ويزن هذا النموذج الاولي حوالي كيلوغرام واحد ولكنَّ الباحثين يأملون صنع جهاز مماثل أخف بكثير قبل اجراء تجارب اخرى.


وبحسب معدي هذه الدراسة التي نشرتها الخميس مجلة "ساينس" يمكن خصوصاً لمتسلقي الجبال والجنود استخدام هذه الآلية لشحن اجهزتهم الكهربائية الصغيرة.

وقال ماكس دونيلان أستاذ علم الحركية في جامعة سايمون فرايزر في مقاطعة كولومبيا البريطانية في كندا ان "احد اكبر التحديات التكنولوجية بالنسبة للجيش هي تطوير مصدر متحرك للطاقة بشكل يتمكَّن فيه الجنود من شحن اجهزة التوجيه ومناظير الرؤية الليلية وكل ما يحملونه معهم.
الصوره فيها شكل مبسط للجهاز


----------



## ايهاب عصام (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هالموضوع الجميل ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## سامح فضل الرحمن (13 فبراير 2008)

ياريت تجيب لينا الدائره بتاعت الجهاز ده ويبقي الف شكر ليك


----------



## rasha2 (14 فبراير 2008)

اخ سامح ان شاء الله ارفق الدائرة حال ما احصل عليها متكامل لكن في شي مهم احب ان انبه عليه مبدئيا لا مشاكل او مضار معروفة عنه لكن من الممكن ان تكون فيه مضار نتيجة الترددات التي ستكون له و كذلك البور التي تكون عنده خصوصا انه سيكون مشدودا الى الخصر.


----------



## الجناحي (15 فبراير 2008)

thanks for the subject it is very intersting


----------



## الملاك النائم (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## صاحب رؤيه (16 فبراير 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا و مفيد


----------



## Eng_Bandar (16 فبراير 2008)

هذه الصورة غير لائقة أرجوا أن تحذف وإذا كان العلم من وراء هذه الصور فلا خير فيه


----------



## asaeng (18 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مقداد التكريتي (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود010 (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكى على الموضوع المميز


----------



## ابن البلد (22 فبراير 2008)

*صدقت*



المهندس الحفراوي قال:


> هذه الصورة غير لائقة أرجوا أن تحذف وإذا كان العلم من وراء هذه الصور فلا خير فيه



أضمّ صوتي لصوتك


----------



## سليمان س ر (22 فبراير 2008)

عصر التكنولوجيا و الله يجيرنا من اعظم.


----------



## rasha2 (24 فبراير 2008)

اخوتي الكرام
انا لم اضع هذه الصورة الا لتوضيح الجهاز و لكن ان كانت غير مرضيه لعدد منكم فاني اطلب منكم فقط ان ترشدوني الى الطريقه التي استطيع عن طريقها رفع هذه الصوره
لان الله شاهد اني لم اضعها الا للتوضيح 
شكرا


----------



## ادور (24 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر 
لكن هذه صورة


----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اكتير


----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

يا رب نشوف نماذج من العرب يواصلو هدا التقدم


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 فبراير 2008)

شبلي موعد قال:


> أضمّ صوتي لصوتك


 


لا اله الا الله



مشكور اخي على الموضوع
و الصورة ايضا.....!!!


----------



## rasha2 (25 فبراير 2008)

اخوتي الكرام ما زلت بانتضار الرد منكم عن كيفيه رفع الصوره المرفقه و ارجوا من المشرفين الكرام الاجابه عن هذا ان كان ممكن لاني بصراحه لم اضعها الا لغرض علمي و الله الشاهد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 فبراير 2008)

أختى
يمكنك ان تدخلى على لوحة التحكم ستجدى به كل ما يخصك بما فيها مرفقاتك التى قمت برفعها و هناك يمكنك محو اى شئ
فقط لو أن كل من سمع لكلمة نقد تراجع فيما فعله لن نتقدم خطوة
الموضوع جديد وقد كنت فى معرض فى تايوان منذ 4 أعوام و قدم نموذج يدار باليد لشحن الهاتف إلا أنه طبعا كان شاقا على اليد ووجدت فى هذا النموذج حلا للطاقة المطلوبة ولكن على حساب البساطه حيث كان الأول صغيرا وخفيفا و سهل الحمل إلا أنه ثقيل اثناء الإدارة - لا يتحمله الشخص دقائق وكان أفضل نموذج شئ أشبه بالميداليه يشبك على بطارية 9 فولت و يوصل بالهاتف و قد انقذنى حيث كنت سائرا بالطريق و تلقيت مكالمة هامة و سمعت تلك الصفارة الشهيرة فتوقفت عند اول محل و اشتريت بطارية 9 فولت و اكملت حديثى

أومن انه مادام قلبى سليما ولا أقصد إيذاء لأحد فليحاسبى الله


----------



## rasha2 (25 فبراير 2008)

اخي ماجد 
اني لا اتراجع عن ما وضعت لاني اعرف قصدي منه تماما و لم يكن لي غرض فيه الا للفائده العلميه ولكني لا احب ان يكون هناك اي شيء في مشاركاتي يسبب الاساءة او الضجر لاي احد و خصوصا في هذه المواضيع
و شكرا جزيلا لمساعدتك لي وفقك الله


----------



## مزيونة عمان (25 فبراير 2008)

يسلمووووو ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين اخواني


----------



## اكنيو (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي 
ساهمو في الدفاع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولو بالدعاء


----------



## تحسين زبار (5 نوفمبر 2011)

فكره جميله


----------



## mortar (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------

